# Harry Gregson-Williams' Sinbad Score



## Abdulrahman (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi,

I'm wondering why no one is talking about the work of Harry Gregson-Williams. He made some of the most memorable melodies in film history. The one that is underrated the most in my opinion is Sinbad: Legend of the Seven Seas. I never loved an entire album such as DreamWork's Sinbad. Truly, every track in it was amazingly composed and orchestrated. I wonder if Harry orchestrates his own work. Nonetheless, he is an excellent motif creator. I would very much appreciate if someone could point me or perhaps give me the orchestral score sheets directly.

Favorite track in the album  

One question, how come we don't have a section in this forum dedicated for rare film scores? Too bad before we had a section like that in "Final Fantasy Shrine", but it was taken down for unknown reasons.

Cheers!


----------



## Kubler (Apr 7, 2019)

I mean no disrespect, but stating that a "rare film scores" section has been taken down "for unknown reasons" comes out as a bit naive ^^ It was taken down because it's unauthorized, that's pretty much it. Original orchestral scores of movies soundtracks are the property of the studios, and more than often they're never released unless some concert arrangements are created like for John William's work and some others.

Now we're on the Internet, I'm pretty certain that you might be able to actually get those scores, but it won't be via official forums


----------



## visiblenoise (Apr 7, 2019)

I always pay attention when I see his name! It's happened several times that I watch a movie thinking, "this music is cool, sounds a bit like Harry Gregson-Williams..." and it turned out to be him indeed. I first became aware of him because he did the music on a lot of the Metal Gear Solid video games. He combines typical symphonic sounds with electronic elements in a way that nobody really emulates. It's probably because he's collaborated lots of times with Hybrid.

I'm less familiar with his non-electronic-tinged scores, but he's definitely my favorite composer for thrillers and action movies. I'll definitely get around to listening to his other stuff. Not so curious about Bridget Jones though.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 7, 2019)

It is avaliable for purchase here:
https://www.all-sheetmusic.com/Concert-Band/Sinbad-DOWNLOAD-Download.html


----------



## bryla (Apr 7, 2019)

MA-Simon said:


> It is avaliable for purchase here:
> https://www.all-sheetmusic.com/Concert-Band/Sinbad-DOWNLOAD-Download.html


arranged for concert band


----------

